# Can I cancel out of my SAMPLER



## kieferschild (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi Guys,

We were visiting the US from the UK and signed up for the SAMPLER which gave is 15000 points per year for 2 years at $101 per month in 24 month control. Now, I want out. However, their contract which i've signed says I must cancel within 10 days of signing (13th June).

Is there any way I can get out of this? 

thanks


----------



## RX8 (Jun 26, 2019)

Your rescission period has passed so that isn’t an option. You could stop paying but you won’t get any money back that you’ve already paid. Being outside the US DRI probably won’t have any options to attempt to collect.


----------

